# etw



## surfotw10

Hallo forum
Recién empezé a estudiar alemán.
Alguien me podría explicar qué es «etw»

Parece una abreviación, ¿de qué palabra?

Muchas gracias


----------



## anahiseri

podría ser Eigentumswohnung, pero en mayúsculas. 
Recomiendo:
abkuerzungen.de - Suchergebnisse


----------



## Tonerl

También podría ser el pronombre *"etw/etwas"*:

Sería importante que pusieses el contexto en el que aparece la expresión/ o posiblemente el pronombre *“etwas/algo“ !!!
*
Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

queda raro abreviar quitando solo dos letras. 
¿tal vez e*twaige/r/n.....*?


----------



## Tonerl

*etw.:*
*abreviatura muy corriente como se puede ver aquí !*

auf *etw. *Wert legen
sich auf *etw.* beziehen
*etw.* holen
*etw.* verstehen
sich auf *etw.* konzentrieren
sich auf *etw. *einigen *etc...*


----------



## elroy

Tonerl said:


> *etw.:*
> *abreviatura muy corriente como se puede ver aquí !*


 

Das ist in der Tat sehr verbreitet, vor allem in Wörter-, Lehr- und Grammatikbüchern. Als ich den Titel sah, kam mir umgehend und ohne jeden Zweifel "etwas" in den Sinn!


----------



## surfotw10

Ah ya comprendí, es: 
etwas = algo, alguna cosa

Es una abreviatura que me sale a cada rato en el diccionario español -alemán.
Pero en este diccionario aún no sé bien como buscar las abreviaturas y sus definiciones.
Qué idioma tan hermoso e interesante.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

